# Body odor of my 7 year-old daughter



## Embem-bongly (Apr 26, 2012)

I've been growing concerned about my daughter's body odor, I wonder if it could be to do with her diet or stress at school. It is very pungent during the term-time, when she both eats more bread than usual, wholegrain ham sandwiches (maybe it's the bread and the meat?) and does very little exercise. She loves starchy and sweet foods and is rather chubby, it seems her body is not processing properly and a lot of the food is turning to fat. Should I take her to a diet specialist I wonder? She says she's happy at school but I can only imagine how uncomfortable it must be to be listening to the teacher taking a stern tone with other children in the class, unavoidable when there are 30 of them and the majority probably live in tiny flats and don't get enough attention from their parents! Partly I think maybe it's nothing to worry about and I don't want to make a big deal out of it, as she is quite moody and hates being asked or told to wash, but on the other hand I worry that she'll get teased before long and I'd like to do what I can to avoid that for her. She refuses to wear any deo, I've got a natural one which I think would not harm her, but she's very stubborn and touchy. She hates having her hair brushed or washed as well, she always has. She used to scream when I changed her nappy. She gets greasy hair after only 4-5 days and is already acting like a teenager. Poor little thing, her brother is so different. Any tips? Thanks, Em


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

I think you are right to be concerned. Body odor (at least, the kind requiring deodorant) should not be an issue at 7 years old unless she has started her menstrual cycle very early. In my opinion, bathtime should still be very much parent-directed at the age of 7. I have a 6 1/2 year old daughter who is extremely mature for her age, but I don't expect her to wash her own hair and remember when it's an appropriate time to take a bath. I still do bathtime for her just like I do with my 4-year-old. 7 is still very young to be left responsible for something like that. If she's only taking a bath every 4-5 days, that could be the only problem here, especially with the temps getting hotter. Even my 4-year-old would be FOUL smelling after 4-5 days with no bath.

As far as the weight gain goes, obviously making sure she is getting healthy whole foods is important (although I'm a bit of a hypocrite for saying this, as my kids eat crap a lot of the time -- however, they are naturally super super thin, not that that makes it any better!). Do you send her lunch to school? Hot lunches at schools are really gross and fattening.

Is there any way you could get her involved in a physically challenging activity, like gymnastics or swimming? Maybe you two could do a fun kids' work-out DVD together? I have some fun, dancy work-out DVDs that my daughter loves to do with me.


----------



## berry987 (Apr 23, 2008)

Just a thought on the body odor. Try supplementing magnesium (there are fizzy powders that are fruity and tasty like Natural Calm). I notice when I drink the stuff I don't need deodorant (I heard this somewhere else so I experimented). And deodorant has NEVER been optional for me before. It's also definitely worse when eating a high-sugar/carbohydrate, processed diet.


----------



## Embem-bongly (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks very much for responding to my concern. Just to clarify, she never goes 4 days without having a bath, it's her hair that gets greasy quicker than I would expect for a 7 year-old. Unless we're at a festival when, interestingly enough, she doesn't seem to smell, she and her brother have a bath religiously every two days and I do "bathtime", I don't expect them to bath themselves. However I have to wash under her arms every night because after a day at school her sweat is pungent. I think you're idea of an exercise video is a good one and will give that a go.


----------



## Embem-bongly (Apr 26, 2012)

I will definitely give the magnesium powder at go, thanks for your reply


----------



## lilyrn11 (Oct 19, 2010)

The first thought that came to mind was "is she diabetic?" Diabetics have a distinctive odor when their blood sugar is not being controlled. I would definitely take her to get a physical with her pediatrician.


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

ewww yeah. i can relate. my dd started it at 6. and when i actually smelt it, it reminded me of my uncle. the same pungent smell.

tried many things. but discovered its genetic in her case. poor child. her dad or i dont have that much BO.


----------

